# Swift Escape Habitiation Door Lock Design Flaw



## TasteofFreedom

Hello

I currently run a small motorhome hire company. 

I have had two breakages of the interior plastic component on my Swift Escape 664 habitation door mechanism within 6 months. Having stressed they have never forced the door - customers are irrate at having to pay £125 + for the whole door mechanism, as am I for having to keep fitting new ones!

I know this is an ongoing problem with Swift locks having researched it, and the separate part cannot be bought! You have to buy a whole new mechanism for a £1 piece of plastic. (Why it's made of plastic I don't know- maybe a nice little earner to keep selling them to customers)

I was going to expand and buy 2 new Swift models for my business this coming Winter but I cant run the risk of a breaking door.

If anyone knows anyone who sells the plastic parts or can make a metal replica then please let me know!


----------



## bognormike

is it made by Remis or someone similar or a Swift made part?


----------



## airstream

*Be glad*

Hi,
If it was an Airstream/Bolero/Besse circa 2007 -? when the Mazak/cheap ally operating arm in the door lock breaks Swift insist that you need a new door as they do not keep parts or replacement locks!!!!!

Regards Ray


----------



## TasteofFreedom

Fortunately the Escape lock is separate to the door itself and as such, can be replaced separately (although the door slow close mechanism also snapped as it is made of plastic!)

I'm not sure if its a Remis part or a Swift part, I think it's a Swift part. I cant find the exact lock itself online so I expect its from Swift and only sold via dealers.


----------



## airstream

*So is*

Hi,
Lock on Airstream etc is easily removable and also used on other makes ie AutoTrail

AutoTrail will sell you a new lock for just under £100 - the part that fails maybe 50p but not available

Advised Swift of this, but still they changed the door

No sense or nonesense take your pick

Ray


----------



## Pat-H

I'd atke the plastic part to a small engineering firm and ask hoe much to make a small number of metal ones.
Bound to be more cost effective.


----------



## weldted

*Door lock*

Hi I think you may find the door is made by hartall or hart ell, if you can post a pic I may have one black plastic with chrome handle . I had the same sort of door on my Bessacar, it broke so obtained a spare one but by the time it arrived I had repaired the old one


----------



## suedew

Don't understand this, as ours broke too, and only plastic part was replaced. By dealer though, so perhaps he has obtained spares from somewhere.

Sue


----------



## TasteofFreedom

What dealer was that suedew? Might give them a call and see if they can help.


----------



## erneboy

Please post a photograph of this item. I can't imagine it would be too difficult to make one. So let us have a look, Alan.


----------

